

Don't believe everything you read (2013) - gk1
http://x-surface.tumblr.com/post/41282771026/x-surface-dont-believe-everything-you-read/

======
jorts
Why do you call out Rob Crossley without posting any of his responses? It
sounds like he was really rude based on your description yet I have no way of
telling whether he was just calling you out after he felt your email was fake.

~~~
kwantam
Further, that section seems to imply that Crossley was convinced from the
beginning that the story was fake.

"...he accused me of being 18 years old with no job, right off the bat..."

It's interesting that he calls out Crossley as unprofessional when Crossley
seems to have done his job rather well. I know we like to equate
"professionalism" with "politeness," but it's not Crossley's job to be polite
to people---especially people he suspects of deliberately wasting his time.

------
shamskazi
Ryan Holiday's book Trust Me, I'm Lying is a good account of the state of
blogs and online journalism today. After reading that book, things like this
don't surprise me any longer.

